# Showing a puppy questions



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just curious - 

Zuza will be about 3.5-4 months old next month at the time of a few conformation shows in my area.

I would like to get her out there but am unsure of which ones to enter a puppy in, or even if a pup that young can be entered?

I just want it for the socialization aspect mostly, get her out and about and to experience something else (for both of us).

Also, I think seeing another working line in the ring will be good for the breed.

Any suggestions?

This is a list of the shows available to me in the next month or so:

Calendar of Events

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You don't have to be entered in a show to bring your pup to socialize. Well, technically, they don't want un-entered dogs on the show grounds, but I have never had any trouble bringing my pups out to the show to socialize.

I think pups have to be at least 6 months of age to enter the puppy classes, anyway.

See if there is a fun match going on near you, where you can enter your pup.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Elizabeth

Congrats on your new puppy, unfortunately zuza cant be entered into a official class until she is 6 months old on the day of the show. that being said there are a number of shows where there is 'conformation fun matches' like in woodstock tonight there is a conformation fun match , puppies have to be at least three months. i have seen younger but the owner says they are three . They are great fun and learning and the cost is usually 5 to 10 dollars. we are taking our 5 month old today and there is also a rally sanction match we are going to tonight at the woodstock show. it is alwasy easier to bring puppies to outdoor shows for then indoor. 

brian


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Brian! 

Tonight won't do because she is coming home tonight. I would love to do a puppy fun match with her to start her out. I would like to do multiple venues with her and think this would be so much fun.

Do you know of anything coming up? Say, like in August?

How do I know if they offer a fun match or not? I didn't see it on the website.. ?


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

hi elizabeth 

I know of three in august early september, august 20 st catherines, august 27 richmond hill and i think sept3 in leamington, if you go to the calender of events you posted below then go get the premium list from the show secretary they will show you if a show has fun matches , also if you get the dogs in canada magazine they have information on upcoming events , training , agility in canada . i will let you know if there are anything alse coming up in the area. take care and enjoy your new puppy


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks!

Lemington is about 15 mins away from my hometown and my parents place and I was planning on going home around that time anyways.. might have to change the dates up so I can attend.

August 20th is a herding trial I want to attend and watch so that one is out. 

I will definitely watch the site and keep checking back!

Thanks!


----------

